
The Self Authoring Suite - lobo_tuerto
https://selfauthoring.com/
======
LearnerHerzog
I just purchased this after doing a lot of research, hearing Jordan Peterson
discuss the psychology behind it, and reading a lot of reviews. It makes
perfect sense in theory so I figured I'd give it a shot.

Going to start it tonight, but I am still unsure of what order I should
complete them in (past-, present-, future-authoring). I've read a few
different recommended ways to go about it.

